# Mercury 40 hp efi 4 stroke wont FIRE



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

First off, I'm deeply saddened by the damage Irma has caused to all of my SWFL friends and family. Especially to my keys friends.  

So, I Just went on a trip to the keys in August and ran my motor 5 days straight with no hiccups or issues but the day I bring it back home to Naples and fish the next weekend, the engine won't fire? The battery was fully charged. It forever cranks but will not turn over. Kill switch seems to be fine. 
The engine has around 1200+/- hours. 

I recently just changed
-spark plugs 
-fuel filter 
-fuel/water separator 
-All fuses 
-battery 
-stator 
-voltage regulator

I tried posting in the outboard maintenance forum but not much attention is given there. lol


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Nick said:


> First off, I'm deeply saddened by the damage Irma has caused to all of my SWFL friends and family. Especially to my keys friends.
> 
> So, I Just went on a trip to the keys in August and ran my motor 5 days straight with no hiccups or issues but the day I bring it back home to Naples and fish the next weekend, the engine won't fire? The battery was fully charged. It forever cranks but will not turn over. Kill switch seems to be fine.
> The engine has around 1200+/- hours.
> ...




you replaced a stator,voltage regulator,battery and all the fuses ??

i'm going to assume the charging system was "over charging"


dumb question: when you turn the ignition switch to the "on" position,do you hear the fuel pump run for a few seconds ??


----------

